# need new reading glasses



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

Ive had the same pair of reading glasses for six or more years, the lenses are completely scratched, and one of the arms is held on with sticky-tape! My goal is to make an appointment for an eye test and pick up some funky new glasses! Wish me luck!

pabs


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I just got new glasses. I put off getting a new pair for so long. The lenses were all scratched up, the screws were always coming loose and the lenses would fall out. Plus the little plastic nose protectors were both broken off. Its so much better now...i can see again! Good luck pabs!


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

ShyFX said:


> I just got new glasses. I put off getting a new pair for so long. The lenses were all scratched up, the screws were always coming loose and the lenses would fall out. Plus the little plastic nose protectors were both broken off. Its so much better now...i can see again! Good luck pabs!


nice one ShyFX :clap I havnt booked my appointment yet, but its definately gonna happen I think (trying to get my bro to come with me, he has a good eye for style too 8) )


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

goal achieved :banana 

got two pairs of designer glasses for the price of one, free scratch proofing, and free tint in my funky pair 8) I was informed that my eyesight is quite poor, and that I need to wear glasses when driving otherwise Im breaking the law :hide Also managed to pick up some t-shirts I liked! Pretty pleased with myslef right now


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Good for you pabs!!! Now you just need to set another goal to achieve. I find that achieving small goals is one of the best ways to improve ones self-confidence. Keep it up!


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

thanks ShyFX, I can now see things in HD for the first time in years  Confidence is definately improving bit by bit :yay


----------

